# Seiko transistor-?



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

After saving this poor thing, a bit of cleaning and a pawl adjustment, does anyone know if its possible to regulate these? How?

Seiko transistor by


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the same clock!! :biggrin:

You can adjust the pendulum at the bottom by means of turning the collar just above the weight


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

@lebaron Sorry, I don't know anything about the clock, but had to say it's really, really nice. :king: :king:


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Much obliged Harry, I was wonder how it worked!

Whats with the ' magnets' ( if that's what they are? ) at either end of swing? Do they reverse the polarity to send the pendulum back?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

if it has battery's, it is a magnetic field pulsing.


----------

